# limestone holey rock



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

I just purchased this recently - does it work like coral in that it increase pH, Increases hardness of the water??
Thanks


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes it will buffer (raise) PH.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

in hard alkaline water it will dissolve slower that it does in soft acidic water. but it will buffer to a degree


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

it will SLOWLY buff pH.


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks ! I don't know what the last 3 parameters do or if I need to check them but I do check pH, KH and the usual nitrite/nitrates and ammonia


----------

